# Ping einstellen



## Joschi1 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle,

Seit ein paar Tagen versuch ich vergebens nach einem Problem mit meinem Ping zu suchen. Habe ein Spiel runtergelden ''Maple Story Europa'', habe es gestartet und dann hat es gelaggt. Was dieses Spiel bei mir unspielbar macht. Habe dann gedacht ich hätte zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher, habe dann von 256MB auf 768MB aufgemotzt. Dann wieder das gleiche, es laggt und ist unspielbar. habe dann in das Forum des Spiels gepostet und da wurde mir gesagt ich müsse mein Ping kontrollieren. Habe es via (Ausführen -> cmd> ping heise.de) kontrolliert wie es mir gesagt wurde und sah schon da das mein Ping sehr schwankt von 200ms bis 3000ms, der hat mir auch gesagt es wäre normal so bei 20ms. Also sah ich schon dass es schlecht ist. Habe danach den ganzen Computer auf Viren durchsucht und fand keine grossen fische. Habe mit TuneUp aufgeräumt (Regiestrierung usw.) habe mit einem Totorial von hier die MTU eingestellt. Und es ist immer noch nicht besser. Habe zuvor auch dem Support meines Anbieters angerufen und die haben mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen können. Haben irgendwie meine Leitung gecheckt und gesagt von ihnen aus sei alles OK.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Ich habe eine 3.0 Mbit/s Verbindung von Bluewin aus der Schweiz

Mein Computer: 

Computer:
Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard:
CPU Typ Intel Celeron, 2200 MHz (22 x 100)
Motherboard Name Asus P4PE (6 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM)
Motherboard Chipsatz Intel Brookdale i845PE
Arbeitsspeicher 768 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Typ Award Modular (10/28/02)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT) Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT) Kommunikationsanschluss (COM2)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT) ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

Anzeige:
Grafikkarte 3D Blaster 4 MX440 (64 MB)
3D-Beschleuniger nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440
Monitor Philips 150S [15" LCD] (CX 232344)

Multimedia:
Soundkarte Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-0]

Datenträger:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
Floppy-Laufwerk Diskettenlaufwerk
Festplatte HDS722516VLAT80 (160 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Festplatte IC35L060AVV207-0 (60 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optisches Laufwerk LITE-ON LTR-48246S (48x/24x/48x CD-RW)
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status OK

Partitionen:
C: (NTFS) 58635 MB (12382 MB frei)
E: (NTFS) 93754 MB (76169 MB frei)
F: (NTFS) 63310 MB (12143 MB frei)
Speicherkapazität 210.6 GB (98.3 GB frei)

Eingabegeräte:
Tastatur HID-Tastatur
Maus HID-konforme Maus

Netzwerk:
Netzwerkkarte ASUSTeK/Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Netzwerkkarte WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

Wenn ihr noch was wissen müsst nur sagen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen
Joschi


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2007)

Mach mal anstatt einem Ping einen Traceroute.
Start > Ausführen > command

tracert http://www.heise.de
tracert http://www.web.de
tracert http://www.gmx.de
Und schau mal ab wo dort dein Ping schlecht wird, am besten das Ergebniss hier posten.
(drei adressen testen, falls mal einer der server lahmt)
20ms sind nicht normal, sondern ein sehr guter Ping, zwischen 80-160 ist eher normal. Bei Fastpath sollte er bei ca 60 liegen.

Dein Ping ist übrigen auch schlecht wenn andere Leute im selben Netzwerk was runterladen, zB mit Torrent oder dem Esel.


----------



## Joschi1 (28. Mai 2007)

Also habe die Bilder hier mal Hochgeladen.
Nein es ist ein Computer in unserem Haushalt und wenn ich zocken will habe ich auch nicht Messenger oder so an, sondern alles schön zugemacht. 
Ich hoffe mal die Tests können helfen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen
Joschi


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2007)

Also das sieht richtig schlecht aus. Und wenn du sicher bist das nebenher kein Traffic läuft, würde ich sagen dass es wohl doch an deinem Anbieter liegt.
Du könntest höchstens mal versuchen Treiber und Firmware von Netzwerkkarte und DSL Modem upzudaten (einen Router sehe ich auf der Route zumindest keinen).
Und wenn das nichts bringt soll dein Anbieter nochmal überprüfen ob auch wirlklich alles von seiner Seite in Ordnung ist. Denn an den Servern die du anpingst liegt das Problem nicht, sondern schon direkt beim erstem Punkt....
Dass du damit überhaupt noch Surfen kannst ist fast ein Wunder, das sind Reaktionszeiten von bis zu 4 Sekunden.


----------



## Joschi1 (28. Mai 2007)

Darf ich fragen wie ich Treiber und Firmaware updaten kann? Kann es nicht selber. Wenn du wissen musst was für ein Modem ich benutze (Mein Modem: ZyXEL Prstige 630). Wenn dass nicht geht Ruf ich dann den Anbieter noch mal an.

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen
Joschi


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Mai 2007)

Die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte findest du beim Hersteller eben dieser oder beim Hersteller deines PCs falls du ihn fertig gekauft hast.
Die Firmware/Treiber für deinen Router findest du hier: Treiber

Das Modem hängt über USB an deinem PC nehme ich an. Wenn das so ist brauchst du nicht die Treiber der Netzwerkkarten aktuallisieren sondern nur die des Modems.


----------



## Joschi1 (28. Mai 2007)

Jetzt habe ich aber dass Problem das der Treiber für mein Modem garnicht Angegeben ist. Also unter meinem Modem steht ''Prestige 630-13'' Doch auf dieser Seite stehen nur 2 zur verfügungen -41 und -11. Bei einer anderen Downloadseite fand ich den Treiber doch da steht in Klammer (ISDN). Ich habe aber ADSL. Wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen? Habe Angst einfach einen Treiber zu Installieren ohne euch zu Fragen.  Ich kann mich noch errinnern als der Freund meiner Eltern den Computer neu aufgesetzt hat hat er noch gesagt das Modem sei mega Kompliziert und er Ärgere sich nur ab dem. Das weis ich noch über das Modem. Und darum will ich keinen Blödsinn anstellen.
Ahh und Sorry wenn ich nich so viel ahnung habe.

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen
Joschi


----------



## matzido (2. April 2008)

Als erstes solltet Ihr bei, Speed oder Ping.Test´s alle anderen Netzwerkbelastenden
Programme wie Azureus/Emule/mirc.ect. auch Antiviren.Programme soltet Ihr für die Dauer des Testes beenden.
Noch ein Tip : installiert - [ cfosSpeed V.4.01.1302 ]

http://www.mininova.org/get/845475 

Configuriert "cfosSpeed" richtig und Ihr habt einen Super Ping !
Habe "Fasth Path" ----------------------> damit einen Ping von °45°
Ohne  cfosSpeed  habe ich einen Ping                           von °45°
CfosSpeed dazugeschaltet:Voraussetzung dafür ist eine richtige Configuration habe ich eine Ping von °14° !


----------

